# How do I get rich off my love for stalking lolcows



## Puck (Nov 22, 2019)

I'll start, i had an idea to purchase Chris's life story rights and then turn around and sell them too some rich jew in Hollywood for a profit.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Nov 22, 2019)

Make a website about them and put ads on it, I hear that works well


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Nov 22, 2019)

You need to sit on those rights until he murders Barb. No one is making a movie about Chris until he kills someone. 

The only way I think you could make actual money off of it is to make a site about them but present it as a tabloid. Well the only legal way. You could steal their kidneys but that's not cool.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 22, 2019)

T-shirts, hats, and, other merch.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Nov 22, 2019)

You could just pretend to be Chris-chan on ebay and sell some random junk.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 22, 2019)

there's an opening in the world for a chris chan themed cloud rapper
Call yourself Yung Tism. Or something.


----------



## W00K #17 (Nov 22, 2019)

Lolcow biopics should be the next overdone trend in Hollywood.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 22, 2019)

Become a lawyer, partner up with Null and scam lolcows who want to legally take down KF.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Nov 22, 2019)

What about a D grade celebrity cow that works in Hollywood that is a pedo?


----------



## {o}P II (Nov 22, 2019)

Become a private dick or a detective


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 22, 2019)

Photoshop a picture of a laser weapon on the moon, send to Chris and tell him you will use it to destroy CWCville if he don't send you thousands of dollars. Worth a shot.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 22, 2019)

I'd advise a hostage negotiation. Take Chris hostage and let all the VVeens throw their mommy and daddys money to save their God in the name of lulz.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 22, 2019)

Cock and Ball torture


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 22, 2019)

Sell your butthole to them.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Nov 22, 2019)

Not rich but you can make some bucks by exposing yourself as even more of an autistic lolcow as this happened with careercows over and over.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 22, 2019)

Build a website you can't monetize, then weep into your borscht after the next Bitcoin crash.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 22, 2019)

Stalk and blackmail rich people. I'm willing to bet most of them are either exceptional or next-level horrorcows and don't want that information public.

Bonus points if you leak the info to the farms after you get paid.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 22, 2019)

Is this some kind of venture capital scheme to farm peoples' ideas and make the next Google?

Friend, you are in the wrong place for that...
(but it's better than Harvard biz school, where 80% of the entrepreneurs develop insufferable golfing products/services/items)


----------



## Large (Nov 22, 2019)

Just impersonate a female lolcow and sell panties.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Become a skip-tracer.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 22, 2019)

Apply to CyberPolice Academy


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Nov 22, 2019)

Use your knowledge of how lolcows act and operate to become a lolcow ala Jace Connors. Accept donations/sell merch. You'll need to be a good actor and have serious dedication but it's doable.


----------



## Scooter Braun (Nov 22, 2019)

Well, what would you do if you realized that the little sperg you had been bugging was actually sort of brilliant?


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 23, 2019)

Start by owning the bullets and the bandages. Make something for the cows to hate. Rile them up, make them see you as public enemy #1. Make sure to broadcast on an easy to donate platform.

Then make an anti-you group with a mission statement of making you stop/taking you down. Start a GoFundMe, but make the details as vague as you can. Don't promise anything. 

Receive money from cows.

Once the social war becomes stale, start another. There are so many cows, you'll be off the first group's radar. Rinse, repeat, enjoy your money.

I expect 40% of all income, but will offer no contributions. I accept bitcoin, untracked small bills, or handjobs behind the nearest fast food building.


----------



## Puck (Nov 28, 2019)

lotsa good advice, imma start with transitioning so i can open a patreon to get woke points and chex, then start a thread here so i can complain about bullying, then its just rinse and repeat


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 28, 2019)

Realistically? Turn your skills on wealthy people, dig up all of their awful shit, and blackmail them. Or become a PI.

Invent the next MLP/furry/anime/whatever that all of the retards go crazy over.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 28, 2019)

Write erotic fanfics about them and self-publish them on amazon.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 2, 2019)

find their nudes and sell em. duh


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 2, 2019)

So: Get a job in PR

Sell your Black-Ops skills to use to target hateful manbabies online


----------



## Puck (Dec 3, 2019)

Picklechu said:


> Realistically? Turn your skills on wealthy people, dig up all of their awful shit, and blackmail them. Or become a PI.
> 
> Invent the next MLP/furry/anime/whatever that all of the exceptional individuals go crazy over.


reminds me of something some retard said, something like "all woketards are trying to atone for something, they all have skeletons in their closets"


----------



## Picklechu (Dec 3, 2019)

chainlinktrillionaire said:


> reminds me of something some exceptional individual said, something like "all woketards are trying to atone for something, they all have skeletons in their closets"


I've done opposition research for political campaigns. You'd be amazed at how bad supposedly smart people are at hiding things. Everyone has_ something_ they don't want other people to know about.


----------

